# PC won't get past 'starting windows' screen



## Iclipse (May 7, 2008)

Got home today and went to turn on my computer and made it onto the desktop as normal, only for it then to freeze up. I leave it for a couple min to hopefully unfreeze itself but it BSODs and reboots. Then it makes it to the 'Starting Windows' screen with the windows logo on but just hangs there for what appears to be infinitely (in reality it appears to be about 10-20mins before rebooting itself). 

So I turn it off and try again, this time it brings up the screen saying windows wasn't shut down properly and gives me the choice of startup repair or starting windows normally. If I choose to start normally, it does the usual hanging on the logo screen, then eventually reboots and on the 'loading operating system...' page it then tries to boot from CD Drive, which it is incapable of and just sits there. If I choose to repair startup then the I get a 'loading files' bar which completes then brings up a green moving bar with Microsoft corporation written by it, similar to the XP loading bar, then the screen goes black for a few minutes, then a slightly enlarged cursor appears in the screen which I can control but do nothing with. The screen appears to stay like this indefinitely. 

I have tried booting through safe mode, last working config etc and none work, safe mode for example generates a load of commands on screen and then will just hang.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hiya look in your manual how to access system recovery,then choose system restore,possibly F8 on start up


----------



## Iclipse (May 7, 2008)

System restore won't work, I've also tried booting from the os disk, but it gets stuck after the 'starting windows' screen when a similar problem to what happens when I try startup repair, with the blank screen bar a cursor.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

Iclipse,try this,

1
Insert Win 7 installation DVD and boot from DVD drive. While in some older systems you may have to change boot order through system BIOS, most newer systems allow booting from DVD without changing boot order by simply clicking on any key when prompted to doing so.

2
Choose your default "Language", "Time", and "keyboard Input" on the first window and click next.

3
You're now presented with 3 choices. Click on "Repair Your Computer" to gain access to the System Recovery window. Now choose "Command Prompt" in order to run the desired utility which is called "bootsect.exe". Bootsect is located inside the boot folder so change your directory to boot. Now run "bootsect /nt60 C:\" if you had Win 7 initially installed in the C partition. Alternatively, you can run "bootsect /nt60 SYS" or "bootsect /nt60 ALL" to repair the system partition or all partitions. Eject the DVD, and restart computer. Your computer should now boot Win 7 again

Read more: How to repair MBR on Windows 7 | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html#ixzz13D1IbNEi


----------

